# Skype phone calls for Chrome and Linux OS



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

It seems like Microsoft has finally chosen a more accommodative stance as the company seems to have allowed Chrome OS and Linux users to make audio calls by using Skype for Web. However, the company has not made any official statement regarding the update.

A simple sign-in procedure now allows you to make voice calls through Skype for Web. Earlier, only instant messaging support was provided to Chrome OS users through Skype for Web.

Read More


----------

